# Ideas for a new handgun.



## elmore0747 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi First post being here I could use some advice. Having purchased a Beretta 92a1 in September I am fairly disapointed with the handgun and looking for ideas on a new handgun that I could trade my disapointment for in exchange. The problem is my 92a1 has failed to fire several times with various ammunition in under 900 rounds and when asking beretta about this problem I was told to send it to a repair shop and that is it no explanation just send it in and we will fix it. Is this how big gun manufacturers work and what I can expect from them?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

There are four things that could be wrong, none of them are too serious. Here are the most likely possibilities:

firing pin is broken - If you dry fire your pistol without a snap cap, it may be that your firing pin is broken. 

firing pin spring is broken - Your firing pin spring keeps the pin in the rearward position, but if it's broken it won't keep the firing pin in a position to be struck by the plunger. 

ammo has extremely hard primers - you will be able to tell this if you use different ammo. 

hammer spring is no good - you will get light strikes on most all ammo if this is the case.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

What sort of ammo are you using? It could be that you have had the misfortune of finding a bad lot of ammo. Is it consistant to any particular brand/lot? On the rounds that failed to fire, what did the primer look like? Was it dented to the same degree as the other ammo? Did you try pulling the trigger a second time? 
Before abandoning/sending in your Beretta, you need to ensure that it is in fact a gun problem, not an ammo problem. Otherwise it will be a waste of time for all concerned. I don't own one, but Beretta has a good reputation for reliability. I tend to think ammo problem because most gun problems would likely happen more often.
You can do it yourself if you know how, or if you have a gunsmith available, or a knowledgeable friend: remove the firing pin from the channel and inspect the firing pin. It it the right length? Is it damaged? Is it covered with grease or other goop? Same with the slide itself, look at the hole the firing pin came out of. Gooey? debris? Clean, reassemble and ops check.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*Paging Mr. Shipwreck*



elmore0747 said:


> . . . The problem is my 92a1 has failed to fire several times with various ammunition in under 900 rounds . . .


Where is Mr. Shipwreck ?
Paging Mr. Shipwreck !

The Beretta 92 FS/M9 GURU is needed for cleanup on Aisle 2.
:smt180


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Where is Mr. Shipwreck ?
> Paging Mr. Shipwreck !
> 
> The Beretta 92 FS/M9 GURU is needed for cleanup on Aisle 2.
> :smt180


Good one!
Eli :anim_lol::smt082:mrgreen:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

elmore0747 said:


> ... I was told to send it to a repair shop and that is it no explanation just send it in and we will fix it. Is this how big gun manufacturers work and what I can expect from them?


It's not just "big gun manufacturers" - it's pretty much how the world works.

You buy a product with a warranty, the product fails, and the company (or their designated agent) repairs it. Works that way with electronics, automobiles, guns, etc.

I don't understand your dissatisfaction with their customer service. Maybe it's just me, but I think asking them to diagnose or repair it over the phone _might_ be a little unrealistic.


----------



## elmore0747 (Feb 5, 2011)

1) I believe it could have been a problem with the ammo but 3 different kinds is kinda hard to believe. I used RAM 115 grain, Remington UMC 115 grain, and Federal Premium 124 grain Hydra-shock jhp. All of these I never notived any flaws in the way the rounds looked

2) Inspecting the firing pin for damage of any sort would be above my skill level. I have pulled twice on the trigger and nothing has happened before, I then eject the round after which I finish the magazine off and hot load the round. With this it fires everytime so I dont understand. Also it has done this in SA/DA modes were it has not fired.

3) I clean and oil the gun after every range visit so I am not sure as to what the problem is per say.

I do plan on shipping it to the repair facility when I have the chance to see what is wrong but I will still look for a replacement.

The Customer service wasnt bad from beretta I just got someone who did not know a thing about firearms and was told to call the repair facility in MO.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

May you should try a Taurus.


----------



## elmore0747 (Feb 5, 2011)

I will have to pass on the taurus just didnt look as good as a beretta. Glocks, Springfiled XDs, I just dont prefer to shoot and a 1911 is just a tad to big were I cant release the slide with my thumb holding upright in a good hold. I am interested in sig sauer and smith and wesson and maybe a walther but my experience with those has been limited.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

elmore0747 said:


> ...I just dont prefer to shoot and a 1911 is just a tad to big were I cant release the slide with my thumb holding upright in a good hold....


I would recommend the 1911, anyway, and getting in the habit of 'sling-shotting' the slide with the off hand. It more nearly replicates the auto-loading function built in to the gun, and is less likely to mis-feed that first round, in my opinion.


----------



## elmore0747 (Feb 5, 2011)

the 1911 is a great gun thats for sure that gun is just fun to shoot. I would definetly miss magazine size and the .40 caliber just isnt fun in any pistol I have shot so I will still be stuck =)


----------



## walleye (Feb 4, 2011)

I am no expert by any means. That said I purchased a Smith and Wesson M&P 9mm after doing lots of reading and finally off the advice of a well respected and long time gun owner. So far I am very pleased with my purchase. The gun comes with 3 different grips so it fits me perfectly as well. It has a great reputation and I have never really read any bad things about the gun. Based on my experience I would consider another with my next purchase. I am thinking the compact version next. Check out the SW MP. Good luck.


----------



## elmore0747 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice after the two weeks are up I might be able to shoot my buddies S&W mp 9 and his walther p99 to get some more ideas on what would fit me better.


----------

